# New Year Paddle on the SMR



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I have been gone for a couple of weeks, my youngest sister died unexpectedly on Christmas Eve. As the oldest of six, my job was to serve my mother and siblings through a difficult time during the holidays.

It was great to be able to paddle, pray, and reboot my mental computer on the San Marcos River this afternoon.

Early into the paddle, I hooked into a monster "something" fish. My 4wt fly rod was doubled over for ten minutes . . . . with the drag "singing" my favorite song. Finally, the anonymous monster charged into a log jam and broke off. There was a scale the size of my thumbnail attached to my hook, giving mute testimony to the brutal battle.

A few minutes later, my "wolly bugger" thumped into the jaw of a hefty bucket mouth bass . . . . holding on just long enough for me to witness an aerial, acrobatic leap at the side of my Diablo.

Things settled down a bit after that, but I managed to catch a few more fish.

Hope you all have a prosperous and healthy 2016.

Let's go fishing


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Someone ought to be able to identify the mystery lunker from that scale. Nice photos and fish. Time on the water is definitely a prime way to reboot.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm gonna go with he either foul hooked a buffalo










or Common Carp










That little touch of color to the scale makes me lean towards carp, but could also be a buffalo


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Dove into the logs? Black grouper....maybe a jewfish



Oh wait......where are we?


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Mike, I'm sorry you lost your sister, sent a few prayers your way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry for your loss also. 

Love the SMR, I went to school there in the 70s. Hope to spend some time on the SMR, Blanco, and Guad in the new year. GG


----------

